# Top 5 Songs.



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Hey everyone :3! Post 5 of your absolute favorite songs! Mine are...
1. Daylight-Matt & Kim
2. 1901-Phoenix
3. Use Somebody-Kings of Leon
4. Fascination Street- The Cure
5. Relax- Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Hir (May 24, 2010)

Too difficult to choose, but for now, these five...

Moonsorrow - JÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤ Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta
Moonsorrow - Tulimyrsky
Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below
Estatic Fear - Any one of their songs deserves a place here. Cannot choose one.
Summoning - Long Lost To Where No Pathway Goes


----------



## Aeturnus (May 24, 2010)

At the moment:

1: Back to Zero-The Obsessed
2: Dark Reflections-Candlemass
3: Prayer for the Night-The Hidden Hand
4: Grim Luxuria-Cathedral
5: Fury Whip-High on Fire


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 24, 2010)

electric avenue-eddy grant
tangerine sky-kotonmouth kings
American idiot-green day
killing in the name of-rage against the machine
aerials-system of a down


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

Leave Me - Scorpions
Day 7: Hope - Aryeon
Charm of the Seer - Aryeon
Eight Easy Steps - Alanis Morissette
Little Sister - Jewel


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

"I'm Bored, You're Amorous" - Dear and the Headlights
"The Modern Leper" - Frightened Rabbit
"Shores of Orion" - God Is An Astronaut
"Ba Ba" - Sigur RÃ³s
"You Could Be Happy" - Snow Patrol

Something like that.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Teto;1874677"You Could Be Happy" - Snow Patrol
 
Something like that.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The only Snow Patrol song I know is Chasing Cars. That's a great song as well.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The only Snow Patrol song I know is Chasing Cars. That's a great song as well.


[yt]yoAPw-eJuYo[/yt]     

[yt]fk1Q9y6VVy0[/yt]     

[yt]11KD3gN6Bus[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (May 24, 2010)

I guess for right now they would be these.

Deftones - Prince 
Morbid Angel - Maze Of Torment
Protest The Hero - The Dissentience
Carcass - Exhume To Consume
Oceano - Fractured Frames, Scattered Flesh


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 24, 2010)

At the mo':

* Crimson King - In the Court of Crimson King
* Beck - Gamma Ray
* Franz Ferdinand - Ulysses
* Andrew Sisters - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy
* Cage the Elephant - Ain't No Rest for the Wicked


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

Currently

The end of all hope - nightwish
locking up the sun - poets of the fall
Life - E-type
Russian Lullaby - Toy Box?
Stamp on the ground - Italo Brothers
I am the Scatman - Scatman John

yes there are six, behold the awesome!


----------



## Kivaari (May 24, 2010)

I never think about favorite songs, just favorite albums. But I'll give it a shot.
1. Steel Lord on Wheels - Hibria
2. Slain Upon His Altar - Anata
3. Tragedies Blow At Horizon - Immortal
4. Nothing is Everything - Death
5. Got the Time? - Anthrax


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

[yt]yx6d3YUQx3Q[/yt]
[yt]n5G80qbgRNA[/yt]
[yt]LPPwdlgv2cs[/yt]
[yt]DSNDRgs4KCc[/yt]
[yt]49esza4eiK4[/yt]


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

1: "Beautiful Life" by Charlotte Martin
2: "The Fear You Won't Fall" by Joshua Radin
3: "Hey There Delilah" by Plain White T's
4: "Heartbreak Warfare" by (?)
5: "Vanilla Twilight" by Owl City


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

according to my last.FM

1      JÃ³nsi â€“ Boy Lilikoi 





 
         2      Sigur RÃ³s â€“ MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir 




 
         3      Sigur RÃ³s â€“ Gobbledigook 




 
         4      John Murphy â€“ John  Murphy - Sunshine - The Surface Of The Sun 




 
         5      Sigur RÃ³s â€“ GlÃ³sÃ³li

lol I got too lazy to type it, so I copy/pasted xD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 24, 2010)

In no particular order...

DRAIN AWAY - Dir en Grey
I Will Return - The Black Dahlia Murder
My Hero - Foo Fighters
Hope Leaves - Opeth
Burden - Opeth

First five that come to mind...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Once we get more songs, I was thinking of a compilation CD. If anyone would be interested in one...


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Once we get more songs, I was thinking of a compilation CD. If anyone would be interested in one...



would my extremely non-rock genre taste be included?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Certainly.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

I would probably drive myself crazy trying to narrow down all my favorites to only five choices.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I would probably drive myself crazy trying to narrow down all my favorites to only five choices.


Post all your current favourite songs and then make a Last.fm if you haven't already, because you stand out to me as someone with great taste in music and I want to compare compatibility.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

You know, just put down as many songs you like. Also, I'm adding Kids and Electric Feel from MGMT, and Lullaby from the Cure.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

well, my current favs would be the same as they always were :\

that's pretty sad


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I don't have a last.fm page. I'll get one soon.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I don't have a last.fm page. I'll get one soon.



oh, and make sure to add me. http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox

we'll see how we measure up


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Med Blodnasir is pretty good.


----------



## NitoriTheVaporeon (May 25, 2010)

For me, I think it has to be
O-Life Japan - Reincarnation 
dj TAKA with Noria - Love Love Sugar
Magic Mirror (Makai/Heaven Route) 		
Rainy~Struck by the Rain 		
IOSYS - Okuu's Nuclear Fusion Gym

... I really should listen to more songs.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Med Blodnasir is pretty good.



are you referring to MeÃ° BlÃ³Ã°nasir?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> are you referring to MeÃ° BlÃ³Ã°nasir?


I don't see what else he could be referring too.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> are you referring to MeÃ° BlÃ³Ã°nasir?



Yep. I can't put in those Ã°'s automatically.


----------



## Viva (May 25, 2010)

As of right now:

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C# Minor - Franz Liszt    (never going to change)
Tritsch Tratsch Polka (piano arrangement) - Gyorgy Cziffra
Vogue - Madonna
Poison - Bell Biv Devoe
Ballade in G Minor - Frederic Chopin


----------



## kashaki (May 25, 2010)

1. Franz Ferdinand-Micheal 
2. Franz Ferdinand-The Fallen
3. Arcade Fire-Rebellion (Lies)
4. Tokyo Police Club-Citizens of Tomorrow
5. Oasis-Stop Crying Your Heart Out


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Almost all Franz Ferdinand songs are awesome.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

I'll just post the first five of my favorites that come to mind:

Two - The Antlers
Hoppipolla - Sigur Ros
3055 - Olafur Arnalds
Canon in D Major - Johann Pachelbel
We Will Fall Together - Streetlight Manifesto

Edit: this makes it more than five, but I couldn't forget this song:

Wind Phoenix - Cymbals Eat Guitars

[yt]d8nctB2b_Jo[/yt]


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'll just post the first five of my favorites that come to mind:
> 
> Two - The Antlers
> Hoppipolla - Sigur Ros
> ...



I said in an earlier post that you can post as many as wanted.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I said in an earlier post that you can post as many as wanted.



Yeah, I'm posting them as they come to mind.

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead
Karma Police - Radiohead
Every Step Takes Me Further From Home - ...And Stars Collide
Good Morning Holocene - Ptarmigan
Knights of Cydonia - Muse

So many of these songs aren't on youtube T_T


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Okely Dokely. I'm adding Electric Feel from MGMT. It's steamy...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So many of these songs aren't on youtube T_T


I have two of my top five not on Youtube "Ba Ba" by Sigur RÃ³s (not the full version), and "I'm Bored, You're Amorous" by Dear and the Headlights which is like, the best ever.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't see what else he could be referring too.



you're a cranky little bitch today aren't you :V

also salamander, you gotta listen to music before I see our compatibility lol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're a cranky little bitch today aren't you :V
> 
> also salamander, you gotta listen to music before I see our compatibility lol


Telling it how it is, bro.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Radio is currently unavailable for a console browser. Maybe tomorrow, Milo.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> Telling it how it is, bro.



you know, there are a few songs I can note that have the same letters, but different songs. deora ar mo chroi is a different song from some other foreign song that has the same grammar, but uses the weird foreign coding



Grand Salamander said:


> Radio is currently unavailable for a  console browser. Maybe tomorrow, Milo.



scrobble


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> you know, there are a few songs I can note that have the same letters, but different songs. deora ar mo chroi is a different song from some other foreign song that has the same grammar, but uses the weird foreign coding
> 
> 
> 
> scrobble



Is deora ar mo chroi Greek?
Also, It can't scrobble. I'm on my PS3's browser.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Is deora ar mo chroi Greek?
> Also, It can't scrobble. I'm on my PS3's browser.



oh lol

and the deora ar mo chroi song I listen to is by enya. I'm not sure what language the song is in, but there's another song with the same spelling, but uses different coding


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh lol
> 
> and the deora ar mo chroi song I listen to is by enya. I'm not sure what language the song is in, but there's another song with the same spelling, but uses different coding



If it's Enya, it's in Gaelic. I only heard that Orinoco Flow/Sail Away song. It's soothing.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Ah, how could I forget 1440 and 3326 by Olafur Arnalds?
Actually, pretty much all of Eulogy for Evolution was amazing.

[yt]AHtDgMbwF5Y[/yt]

[yt]OPVsmt-5ByQ[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> If it's Enya, it's in Gaelic. I only heard that Orinoco Flow/Sail Away song. It's soothing.



yea enya was always quite relaxing to me as a child.  although you should listen to her song Wild Child. it's my favorite song of hers. <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> yea enya was always quite relaxing to me as a child.  although you should listen to her song Wild Child. it's my favorite song of hers. <3



I love you, man. Enya's been dear to me since I was a kid too. It'd be too hard to pick a favorite of hers, but One by One and Athair Ar Neamh are ones that I always stop whatever I'm doing to listen to.

My favorite song is probably not really a "song" at all. It's Claude Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love you, man. Enya's been dear to me since I was a kid too. It'd be too hard to pick a favorite of hers, but One by One and Athair Ar Neamh are ones that I always stop whatever I'm doing to listen to.
> 
> My favorite song is probably not really a "song" at all. It's Claude Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun.



well to me, enya sort of ties into sigur ros in some ways. I guess that's how I got into their music as well.

I liked one by one. but the first song I ever fell in love with was one of her most famous songs, "only time" xD


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> yea enya was always quite relaxing to me as a child.  although you should listen to her song Wild Child. it's my favorite song of hers. <3



Yeah Anyway, My favorite video...
5
4
3
2
1
AHHHHHHHHHH !http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah Anyway, My favorite video...
> 5
> 4
> 3
> ...



the thing about that song to me is, I like the harmonic beat throughout the song, but I don't really like anything else about it. it's too... eerie xD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> well to me, enya sort of ties into sigur ros in some ways. I guess that's how I got into their music as well.
> 
> I liked one by one. but the first song I ever fell in love with was one of her most famous songs, "only time" xD



Yes, Only Time and Wild Child are just wonderful. Good stuff man. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> the thing about that song to me is, I like the harmonic beat throughout the song, but I don't really like anything else about it. it's too... eerie xD



Understatement of the century.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Hear our Prayer - Yuki Kajiura

[yt]3LqKuPPxi_M[/yt]


----------



## Pliio8 (May 25, 2010)

For me:

1: Concrete Seconds by Pinback
2: Right now by Korn
3: I'm still here by John Rzeznik
4: Hoppipolla by Sigur Ros
5: Amarantine by Enya


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I like electronica/ psychedelic rock!


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

EDIT: Oops wrong thread! Just a minute...

[yt]KjqqRlgzv6c[/yt]
[yt]dFtLONl4cNc[/yt]
[yt]MYiahoYfPGk[/yt]
[yt]iYI0ZbM6_u0[/yt]
[yt]SYQ1lkP1j_g[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Slyck said:


> [yt]dFtLONl4cNc[/yt]


Oh god nostalgia.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I'm not a fan of UB40 and Musical Youth.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm not a fan of UB40 and Musical Youth.



You gon get died.


----------



## Eske (May 26, 2010)

At this very moment, my top 5 songs are:

1. "Shiksa" by Say Anything

2. "Fuck like a Star" by Porcelain and the Tramps

3. "Red Water" by Type O Negative

4. "Good Day" by the Dresden Dolls

5. "Feeling Sorry" by Paramore

...I have varied taste.  :F


----------



## Hir (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm not a fan of UB40 and Musical Youth.


 Great! Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Takun (May 26, 2010)

I even made a playlist :3

Pixies - Here Comes Your Man
Modest Mouse - Positive/Negative
Radiohead - Let Down
Joy Division - Decades
Talking Heads - Born Under Punches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvi4...t&p=CA06801269A54F2E&playnext_from=PL&index=0

:3:3:3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Modest Mouse & Talking Heads are both great bands.


----------

